# German Sausage Hut



## winkle (21/9/12)

It has taken forever, but this place is starting to take off. 
Beer on tap people! 
OK its not as good as the German clubs line up - Erdingers, a Pils and a German cider( :blink: ?) but there's bottled stock and the hours are gradually getting longer. Saturday afternoons got a mention yesterday as well. SWN is right next door as well. I was that inpressed that I went back after stouts & Obama, Ralph (a bit dark it were) for a pils or two.
Curry wurst is on the menu Florian :icon_cheers: 
That dunkle is dangerously good.....


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/9/12)

Have you got an address for that Winkle, I will be staying in the city next weekend with any luck and I'd like to have a sticky beak if I get the chance.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## winkle (21/9/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> Have you got an address for that Winkle, I will be staying in the city next weekend with any luck and I'd like to have a sticky beak if I get the chance.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew


Burnett Lane, Brisbane CBD (where the arcade cuts through)


----------



## bconnery (21/9/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> Have you got an address for that Winkle, I will be staying in the city next weekend with any luck and I'd like to have a sticky beak if I get the chance.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew


Let us know if you need a guide Andrew, these new places can be hard to find


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/9/12)

bconnery said:


> Let us know if you need a guide Andrew, these new places can be hard to find



I'll let you know if the plans firm up and become definite, it would be good to catch up if anyone can spare the time.

Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/9/12)

winkle said:


> Burnett Lane, Brisbane CBD (where the arcade cuts through)



Thanks Winkle


----------



## Snow (21/9/12)

And if you walk a couple of steps further down the lane, you'll come to Superwhatnot, which has Bacchus' beers on tap.....

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## bconnery (21/9/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> I'll let you know if the plans firm up and become definite, it would be good to catch up if anyone can spare the time.
> 
> Andrew


Well I'll have no kids that weekend and no commitments until the evening, apart from perhaps kegging a beer, so I could be easily persuaded into a catch up  

The same goes for pretty much any other time over the school holidays


----------



## Florian (21/9/12)

Sounds like I have to do the currywurst test then...

Almost ended up there on fathers day after we discovered that the German club closes at 5pm on a Sunday, but then went to that Bavarian beer thingy on Eagle Pier.

So is the sausage hut a real restaurant sort of thing with seats and stuff, or more a German style street vendor?


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/9/12)

bconnery said:


> Well I'll have no kids that weekend and no commitments until the evening, apart from perhaps kegging a beer, so I could be easily persuaded into a catch up
> 
> The same goes for pretty much any other time over the school holidays



Lisa is keen as mustard so I say bring it on, looks like we will be down Friday and saturday night, either of those suite you Ben?


----------



## winkle (22/9/12)

Florian said:


> Sounds like I have to do the currywurst test then...
> 
> Almost ended up there on fathers day after we discovered that the German club closes at 5pm on a Sunday, but then went to that Bavarian beer thingy on Eagle Pier.
> 
> So is the sausage hut a real restaurant sort of thing with seats and stuff, or more a German style street vendor?


Its there all week until 4 pm later Thursdays and , 10 pm Friday & ??? weekends when they start it. Small shop ATM with bar tables but expandable, the owner is from Frankfurt, if that helps. No chips -just mash with the Currywurst <_< you need to talk to them about that.
Much as I luve the German Club, this is so easy to get too (also need to convince them to change to Schneider and get an alt on tap)


----------



## RdeVjun (22/9/12)

Ja, das Dunkel wunderbar! :icon_cheers: 
On Fridays they do pork hocks, must be ordered beforehand though, so anyone else interested?
After that, nipping next door to SuperWhatnot is always an option, Brew is right at the northern end of Burnett Lane, plus round the corner on George St is The Villager- its a mini- pub crawl as all four are well within staggering distance and ber handy to the bus, ferry or train home! :beerbang:


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/9/12)

Wifey and I would be keen for Pork hocks this coming Friday, if anyone else is available for a catch up I'll book a table.

Andrew


----------



## RdeVjun (22/9/12)

Sounds like a fine plan to me Andrew, however I may be heading back up to Toowoomba this coming Friday afternoon. Amongst other things there's a certain AHBer's winning Porter going on tap at The Spotted Cow for the Octoberfest next weekend. Will get the thinking cap on though, enter into negotiations with SWMBO and report back!


----------



## Florian (22/9/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> Lisa is keen as mustard so I say bring it on, looks like we will be down Friday and saturday night, either of those suite you Brad?



:lol: :lol: 



(I really shouldn't laugh as I'm probably one of the worst offenders when it comes to remembering names)


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/9/12)

Florian said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> (I really shouldn't laugh as I'm probably one of the worst offenders when it comes to remembering names)



Ooops, did I say Brad, clearly I meant Ben, sorry Ben, that's what comes from posting at work half pissed.


----------



## winkle (23/9/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> Wifey and I would be keen for Pork hocks this coming Friday, if anyone else is available for a catch up I'll book a table.
> 
> Andrew



I'll see if I am allowed out Andrew :unsure:


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/9/12)

winkle said:


> I'll see if I am allowed out Andrew :unsure:



That would be great if you free, let me know.

Andrew


----------



## bconnery (25/9/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> That would be great if you free, let me know.
> 
> Andrew


Friday works better for me. let me know a time...

Brad, I mean Ben...


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/9/12)

bconnery said:


> Friday works better for me. let me know a time...
> 
> Brad, I mean Ben...



Just booked a table for 6.30pm Friday is that Ok with you Ben? Anyone else able to make it?


----------



## bconnery (25/9/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> Just booked a table for 6.30pm Friday is that Ok with you Ben? Anyone else able to make it?


Certainly is, see you there. 

I should add, I'll stick to just the standard menu, skipping the Pork Hock, unless that's an issue for the table booking, in which case I'll go the hock...

Ben


----------



## Snow (25/9/12)

Andrew, I'd be all over this like a fat kid on a bratwurst, but I will be on my way to Carnarvon Gorge on Friday, so will have to miss out. 

Y'all have fun now  

Cheers - Snow. 



AndrewQLD said:


> Just booked a table for 6.30pm Friday is that Ok with you Ben? Anyone else able to make it?


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/9/12)

Snow said:


> Andrew, I'd be all over this like a fat kid on a bratwurst, but I will be on my way to Carnarvon Gorge on Friday, so will have to miss out.
> 
> Y'all have fun now
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



That's a shame Snow, it's been a while, have fun on your holidays, nice place to visit this time of year.

Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/9/12)

bconnery said:


> Certainly is, see you there.
> 
> I should add, I'll stick to just the standard menu, skipping the Pork Hock, unless that's an issue for the table booking, in which case I'll go the hock...
> 
> Ben



No problems Ben, see you there.


----------



## Rowy (25/9/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> That's a shame Snow, it's been a while, have fun on your holidays, nice place to visit this time of year.
> 
> Andrew




Take the woolies Snow!


----------



## winkle (25/9/12)

View attachment 57448


????????????????????


----------



## Rowy (25/9/12)

Third from the back looks alright Perry and I'm not even a kiwi................


----------



## bconnery (26/9/12)

So Rowy, you coming on Friday? Don't make me give you a sign


----------



## Snow (26/9/12)

Definitely! Apparently it was 3 degrees last night. No worries, I've got a decent RIS and some single malt to keep me warm.... :chug: 



Rowy said:


> Take the woolies Snow!


----------



## winkle (26/9/12)

Andrew put me down for hocks (x 2) :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/9/12)

winkle said:


> Andrew put me down for hocks (x 2) :icon_cheers:



Done. :beer:


----------



## Rowy (26/9/12)

bconnery said:


> So Rowy, you coming on Friday? Don't make me give you a sign




Unfortunately Ben my Bramling Cross loving friend I'm indisposed that night! I hope the Hocks are succulent the beer is tasty and the virgins are plentiful.......................OK go with the hocks and beer <_<


----------



## bconnery (27/9/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> No problems Ben, see you there.


You wandering anywhere else before Andrew, Winkle?
I usually finish work a little earlier than that 

If you can fit it in heading to the 9:00pm show of the Santos GLNG City of Lights (lasers, lots of lasers!) would be worth seeing if you haven't already... Best seen from Southbank, or near that, ...


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/9/12)

bconnery said:


> You wandering anywhere else before Andrew, Winkle?
> I usually finish work a little earlier than that
> 
> If you can fit it in heading to the 9:00pm show of the Santos GLNG City of Lights (lasers, lots of lasers!) would be worth seeing if you haven't already... Best seen from Southbank, or near that, ...



We'll have not long arrived in Brissy Ben, probably get in about 5-5.30 pm but if we get there earlier I'll call you. Is the laser show on saturday night or only Friday?


----------



## bconnery (27/9/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> We'll have not long arrived in Brissy Ben, probably get in about 5-5.30 pm but if we get there earlier I'll call you. Is the laser show on saturday night or only Friday?


Saturday too, when it will happen in conjunction with Riverfire, so you'll have fireworks and lasers!


----------



## winkle (29/9/12)

It was good to catch up for a few dunkels, hefe's etc. Those hocks were huge! It's a busy place on a Friday nite.


----------



## bconnery (29/9/12)

Good beer, good wurst, most enjoyable. Really friendly staff too. 

I'll visit there again I think...

Now to decide whether I need to swing by Archive before Riverfire


----------



## Rowy (29/9/12)

I'd suggest that a quick archive trip would be a no brainer Ben.


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/10/12)

Thanks to Ben, Winkle and Anna for showing us a great time, bloody good food and beer as well. 

Saw the Riverfire from our balcony Ben and the Super Hornets dropped the flares right over the top of our heads, awesome!!


----------



## earle (15/10/12)

In the city today, what time us the hut open till?


----------



## earle (15/10/12)

Before five it seems, reread the first page and found the answer but not before I walked past it's closed doors. Oh well, next time.


----------



## winkle (1/11/12)

A few of us are grabbing a few CBD Friday beers at the Sausage Hut tomorrow arvo around 3pm if anyone is at a loose end, a dunkle or two and banger - whats the wurst that could happen? Super Whatnot's next door if we tire of German beers :beer:


----------



## bradsbrew (1/11/12)

Is that the same "german sausage hut" that Florian tried to get me to enter at the july swap. I was like, "florian, it's a tent man not a hut". Then Rowy crawled out of the "hut" and told me not to go in as the "sausage" was not worth the trouble and was a bit cheesy. I said, Rowy no need to be kransky. :lol: 



I am here all week try the veal!


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/11/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Is that the same "german sausage hut" that Florian tried to get me to enter at the july swap. I was like, "florian, it's a tent man not a hut". Then Rowy crawled out of the "hut" and told me not to go in as the "sausage" was not worth the trouble and was a bit cheesy. I said, Rowy no need to be kransky. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I am here all week try the veal!




LOL


----------



## Rowy (1/11/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Is that the same "german sausage hut" that Florian tried to get me to enter at the july swap. I was like, "florian, it's a tent man not a hut". Then Rowy crawled out of the "hut" and told me not to go in as the "sausage" was not worth the trouble and was a bit cheesy. I said, Rowy no need to be kransky. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I am here all week try the veal!




I never said cheesy I said he tried to pork me and I had a beef with that so it was a bit sleezy :lol: But I'm no chicken!


----------



## RdeVjun (1/11/12)

winkle said:


> A few of us are grabbing a few CBD Friday beers at the Sausage Hut tomorrow arvo around 3pm if anyone is at a loose end, a dunkle or two and banger - whats the wurst that could happen? Super Whatnot's next door if we tire of German beers :beer:


Ah, der Dunkel wunderbar?!


----------



## winkle (2/11/12)

RdeVjun said:


> Ah, der Dunkel wunderbar?!



Oops, my bad, Dunkels at 3 mit bratwurst - no dodgy Berlin cabaret acts.
(until later)


----------



## winkle (3/11/12)

Had a nice debreciner late lunch, before the responsible drinking started.
Good to see Angus back in Briso.



Nice way to start the weekend, should do this regularly.


----------



## RdeVjun (3/11/12)

winkle said:


> Nice way to start the weekend, should do this regularly.


Hell yeah, its a deal! 

Great to catch up again with Mr & Mrs Winkle and Angus, beers were quite OK too.


----------



## bconnery (3/11/12)

You must have started early, I rocked by just before 7 , I got a little sidetracked at The Scratch, and you were all gone


----------



## winkle (3/11/12)

Started at 3ish and left when it got dark/crowded and before the pork hocks became too tempting.


----------



## [email protected] (4/11/12)

It was a good way to start the weekend. Thanks for the single malt at the Casino. Could have stayed all night.


----------



## winkle (19/11/12)

Anyone keen for sangs and hefe's on Friday the 30th around 3/4pm?
I might drop in at Brew if I knock off early enough...


----------



## Snow (19/11/12)

winkle said:


> Anyone keen for sangs and hefe's on Friday the 30th around 3/4pm?
> I might drop in at Brew if I knock off early enough...


Could be tempted....

Put me down as a tentative yes.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Ross (19/11/12)

Perry,

we've got our staff xmas party on the Saturday at the German Club, so don't use up your passes.

cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (19/11/12)

Ross said:


> Perry,
> 
> we've got our staff xmas party on the Saturday at the German Club, so don't use up your passes.
> 
> cheers Ross



Ohh aahhh, will do.
(I went to the German club a couple of days after one of those do's and the bottle stocks had been decimated - except plenty of alcohol frees left :lol: )


----------



## winkle (9/12/12)

Anyone keen on pork hocks on the 21st?
I've got the day off, so I expect to be 'trouserless-like-Dan' by around 3pm.


----------



## winkle (14/12/12)

winkle said:


> Anyone keen on pork hocks on the 21st?
> I've got the day off, so I expect to be 'trouserless-like-Dan' by around 3pm.



Better make that 4pm - Ralph, NickB, Angus? I'm staying for the hocks next week :icon_drool2: .


----------



## NickB (14/12/12)

Wish I could mate, but will be at work in Bowen Hills until at least 4. Will try though....


----------



## Florian (14/12/12)

Hey Nick, it's next Friday just in case you hadn't noticed.


----------



## NickB (14/12/12)

Yeah mate, I won't be free until 4 next week. I finished TAFE today at 12


----------



## Batz (14/12/12)

Florian said:


> Hey Nick, it's next Friday just in case you hadn't noticed.




He running on a Queensland Rail timetable.


----------



## winkle (14/12/12)

21 st is POETS day Nick (and I'm stopping off at Rocking Horse Records for some anti-zombi weapons just in case).


----------



## NickB (14/12/12)

Not at Mayne yard it's not.... Not when you're logged with your proximity card in and out.... Anywhere else is definitely POETS day....


----------



## bconnery (14/12/12)

I'm heading to the Scratch first with some work people on the 21st so if people are out and about stay in touch...
That's if they haven't bailed early like last time winkle


----------



## NickB (14/12/12)

I'm thinking the pork hocks are too appealing for Perry.... He will be rooted to the spot (and rooted!) by dinner time . Very keen to make it.... But will be around 4:30.... Need some catchup beers on the train for 3 stations 


Cheers


----------



## winkle (14/12/12)

bconnery said:


> I'm heading to the Scratch first with some work people on the 21st so if people are out and about stay in touch...
> That's if they haven't bailed early like last time winkle


Moving on to drink single malts wasn't exactly bailing, but will be in touch this time


----------



## bconnery (14/12/12)

winkle said:


> Moving on to drink single malts wasn't exactly bailing, but will be in touch this time


It was if I wasn't there too!


----------



## Batz (14/12/12)




----------



## RdeVjun (14/12/12)

winkle said:


> Better make that 4pm - Ralph, NickB, Angus? I'm staying for the hocks next week :icon_drool2: .


Probably can do likewise winkle, thanks for the reminder! I'll validate my pass this weekend. :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (18/12/12)

RdeVjun said:


> Probably can do likewise winkle, thanks for the reminder! I'll validate my pass this weekend. :icon_cheers:



See you there Ralph, we can fight off the apocalyptic zombie hords with the hock bones and beer steins.


----------



## Rowy (20/12/12)

Anyone up for this tomorrow about 1 or 2ish?


----------



## [email protected] (20/12/12)

Perry

Thanks for the offer but heading up the coast to join the family.


----------



## winkle (20/12/12)

Rowy said:


> Anyone up for this tomorrow about 1 or 2ish?



How about 3?


----------



## Rowy (20/12/12)

winkle said:


> How about 3?



See you then but I'll be a couple of beers up on you


----------



## NickB (20/12/12)

Will try to get there... Have a mates going away from about 3:30....so we'll see


----------



## winkle (21/12/12)

If they have shut early for Xmas, we'll be at Super Twat Knot devising a plan B session.


----------



## Florian (21/12/12)

Was really hoping I'd make this one but as it happens the wife won't be home until 6. If I leave then You'll all be pissed already and I'll try to catch up and it'll all end in a long night in the city with memory leaks and probably an early christmas disaster so I'll better be sensible and stay at home.


----------



## NickB (21/12/12)

Pussy h34r:


----------



## Florian (21/12/12)

9 o'clock under the tree sleeper


----------



## NickB (21/12/12)

And...? At least I show up


----------



## winkle (23/12/12)

and the end result....
pist and fed, we did go to Super Wotnot (crowded) then Brew (very crowded and chockers full of hipsters) before I remembered that I was susposed to meet an accountant mate back at the sausage hut. From there it was off to the Villager (crowded) before ending up at the casino (crowded and full of f*ckwits) swilling on Coopers at some stupidly late hour. Tough day Saturday.
Still don't know why the hefe wasn't holding a head but the dunkel was. Good to catch up with Rowy, NickB and Ralph.


----------

